# Xenon



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how are you feeling today?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

fine and dandy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bah i doubt ull see him up this early; he was still on the comp 8 hours ago


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

he is prolly still hammered and having some crazy dreams


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

post whores!!!! innes u couldnt pm X that? lmao


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yup


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> post whores!!!! innes u couldnt pm X that? lmao


 me?

a post whore?

BAH!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > post whores!!!! innes u couldnt pm X that? lmao
> ...


 ok maybe a post call girl lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why I never thought innes was .... bleh, innes theyre right, your such a slut, selling yourself out for a few measly posts


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

He doesnt need to sell himself out for any post...he already has well over the amount we all do...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hes still a slut, you just KNOW he's been sleeping with Mr. SPAM. SPAM gets laid, innes gets his posts... yeah I can see how this is working out


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hes still a slut, you just KNOW he's been sleeping with Mr. SPAM. SPAM gets laid, innes gets his posts... yeah I can see how this is working out


 The way you think sometimes....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hes still a slut, you just KNOW he's been sleeping with Mr. SPAM. SPAM gets laid, innes gets his posts... yeah I can see how this is working out


 why do you think he is smiling?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

i never do useless posts so I will make just this one to make everyone feel a little bit more special


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx Snow, this thread would have been complete without your touch of spice to add to it.. :







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

im feeling ok....a bad f'n headache....i apologize for everyone I harrassed on AIM last night!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

He's turned alki


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> im feeling ok....a bad f'n headache....i apologize for everyone I harrassed on AIM last night!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > im feeling ok....a bad f'n headache....i apologize for everyone I harrassed on AIM last night!










hahahaha...very nice dancing...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Indeed!!







But I dont see the reason for Homers appearance, showing his shining teeth!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 it is funny


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes its more like this

















let her be with the sign


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but what about Homer?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thanx Snow, this thread would have been complete without your touch of spice to add to it.. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















..and the same goes to you too :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx Snow, this thread would have been complete without your touch of spice to add to it.. :
> ...


 Correction: Change would to wouldnt!! Sorry about that.


----------

